# Twin Towers II vs Freedom Tower



## ReddAlert

in my opinion, they should have rebuilt the original towers...except...

make them the tallest buildings in the world. Make five towers--as in the five pillars of Islam. Make them super strong and able to withstand anything. Light them up at night in different colors.


----------



## Mr. Fusion

ReddAlert said:


> Make five towers--as in the five pillars of Islam.


:?


----------



## Columbusboy08

ReddAlert said:


> make them the tallest buildings in the world. Make five towers--as in the five pillars of Islam. Make them super strong and able to withstand anything. Light them up at night in different colors.


Good idea just drop the five pillar crap lets stick to the Twin Towers


----------



## elkram

But the second round of twin towers mustn't resemble the first pair.


----------



## Krazy

It's clear majority of americans and skyscraper fans around the world would like to see Twin Towers built again in the same shape and form (perhaps taller than before). Why are they insisting on Freedom Tower then?


----------



## Krazy

ReddAlert said:


> Make five towers--as in the five pillars of Islam.


What significance does that have with how the towers should be designed? :weird:


----------



## marblewonder

freedom tower stands out a bit too much against new york's more classic architecture, so Twin Towers II would look better.


----------



## marblewonder

ReddAlert said:


> in my opinion, they should have rebuilt the original towers...except...
> 
> make them the tallest buildings in the world. Make five towers--as in the five pillars of Islam. Make them super strong and able to withstand anything. Light them up at night in different colors.


This is New York City, not Dubai.


----------



## Qwert

The Freedom tower is nice but it should be in Hong Kong or Dubai. I like the idea of building the new twin towers but I don't agree with the idea of building another Hong Kong in New York.


----------



## skipperBill

tough choice, but...freedom tower.


----------



## Svajoklis

If they rebuilt the twin towers, you couldn't convince me to live in them even if you offered me a highly lucrative job with an office big enough for a mini-golf course. I also think the Freedom Tower (excellently described above as a big middle finger sticking up at terrorists) is also a prime target which I would feel deeply uncomfortable even visiting, let alone working there every day.


----------



## Manila-X

Bring back the twin towers


----------



## Manila-X

Qwert said:


> The Freedom tower is nice but it should be in Hong Kong or Dubai. I like the idea of building the new twin towers but I don't agree with the idea of building another Hong Kong in New York.


The Freedom Tower doesn't even fit with HK's skyline! And how is it that building another supertall as another "HK". NY has been in the game and HK followed!!!


----------



## Qwert

WANCH said:


> The Freedom Tower doesn't even fit with HK's skyline! And how is it that building another supertall as another "HK". NY has been in the game and HK followed!!!


I've meant HK and NY are different cities with different skyline. For exmple Chrysler building doesn't fit in HK skyline and Freedom tower doesn't fit in NY skyline.


----------



## Spearman

I say both!


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

im going to have to say freedom tower.... it a tower the city hasnt seen b4...its sumthing fresh


----------



## EtherealMist

Qwert said:


> I've meant HK and NY are different cities with different skyline. For exmple Chrysler building doesn't fit in HK skyline and Freedom tower doesn't fit in NY skyline.


I disagree.

NYC cant get stuck in the past and it isn't going to. Skyscrapers like the Chysler will never be built ever again (part of why NYC is so lucky to have buildings like it). You cant say that modern architecture like the Freedom tower doesnt belong in NYC.

I didnt vote because I dont prefer the Freedom tower over the twins, rather I prefer the overall design, that is if it actuall happens. I think the other towers, in addition to the Freedom tower is what will make it so great. Both WTC1 and WTC2 could be taller then the twins, plus the other two towers will be very tall as well. I like this design alot. It will be a very dense and very tall WTC.


----------



## Mr. Fusion

EtherealMist said:


> You cant say that modern architecture like the Freedom tower doesnt belong in NYC.


The Beacon of Progress [originally proposed for Chicago] would look more at home in NYC than 1WTC:









Library.MIT.edu

:yes:


----------



## Plasticman

Twin towers without question. The Freedom Tower looks just plain silly with that stick on top of it. I hope that cheap looking thing isn't considered as part of the true height. While I am a BIG fan of spires and don't mind a well designed one being part of the height, that thing is just cheap looking. It looks like a hastily cobbled afterthought. :runaway:


----------



## ReddAlert

why five of them? To show that America does not bow over to Islam--the driving force of the original attacks on the tower and their eventual destruction. This would enrage these terrorists.


----------



## Leesome

Freedom tower... purely for aesthetics. I understand the massive amount of history and sentimental value of the WTC, though at the end of the day they're giant grey boxes. At least the freedom tower has a bit of style. also, is the freedom tower actually gunna be glass, or have the artists just taken a bit of artistic license?


----------



## Mr. Fusion

:yes:


----------



## TalB

I believed in wanting the Twins rebuild from the start, so it didn't take too long to pick my choice.


----------



## ReddAlert

Mr. Fusion said:


> *truthiness* _noun_ - 2. The quality by which something is known or believed emotionally or instinctively, without regard to evidence or rational thought.
> 
> Please save this rubbish for the Skybar, troll. :gunz:


how does it make me a troll. Islam was the driving factor for the destruction of the towers. It would be a blow to the terrorists if the U.S. shat on their work by doing this. I know it wouldnt happen...but I would like to see it done. What, is this insensitive the the Muslims? The only Muslims who really would give a shit are the bad ones.


----------



## -Corey-

WTC


----------



## Manila-X

Qwert said:


> I've meant HK and NY are different cities with different skyline. For exmple Chrysler building doesn't fit in HK skyline and Freedom tower doesn't fit in NY skyline.


That I would agree! Freedom Towers *doesn't* fit in NY's skyline. I prefer the WTC in there or at least The Skyneedle which was originally proposed in Chicago


----------



## mr.x

freedom tower, though i have to say the first freedom tower design was the best. it would've been amazing. the new design is still great, maybe a little too boxy for my personal taste but still better than rebuilding the original WTC design (respecting those who died).


----------



## Manila-X

mr.x said:


> freedom tower, though i have to say the first freedom tower design was the best. it would've been amazing. the new design is still great, maybe a little too boxy for my personal taste but still better than rebuilding the original WTC design (respecting those who died).


It's not actually rebuilding the original Twin Towers but a modified version of the former. 

But even rebuilding the original twin towers is not disrespecting the 9/11 victims but more of a tribute and memorial. Also a symbol of rising again from the ashes


----------



## Zenith

All irrelavant. The Twin towers are shamefully not being rebuilt so this thread is pointless to an extent.


----------



## LuckyLuke

I don't like both proposals


----------



## lbjeffries

1 WTC (I refuse to call it f____ tower) is a fantastic building. It is reminiscent of the original in its simplicity and shape from certain angles; and therefore it is a nostalgic structure. But it's state of the art glass encasement and tapered edges look to the future. The top is probably the most reviled aspect of the design now, but mark my words; it will grow on people. This skyscraper will eventually be loved more than the twins were before their collapse.


----------



## Virenque

Are Twin Towers II really an option or it is just our wish? I would love to see them again. In my opinion, they were the most spectacular building in the world. What I liked about WTC was the diference in its height and height of all other skyscrapers around, two equal towers and their cuboid slim design.


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Target*

Why dont just lave the site as a memorial,dont built any kind of tower or skyskraper and if you guy do why dont paint a big bulls eye ON IT!

You guys are goin to give some crazy terrorist another target to hit.

But what ever you guys decide to built i hope it will honor the memory of all the human life that was lost.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

WTC for me


----------



## cincobarrio

Virenque said:


> Are Twin Towers II really an option or it is just our wish? I would love to see them again. In my opinion, they were the most spectacular building in the world. What I liked about WTC was the diference in its height and height of all other skyscrapers around, two equal towers and their cuboid slim design.


makenynyagain.com


----------



## REDBARON

In history many buildings have been destroyed through wars etc. In Europe many major structures have been rebuilt to their former glory to show we can go on and no matter how you try, we will prevail. Rebuilding the WTC, stronger but replacing visually what was lost ( with deep respect for the lives lost ) would be a symbol of our resolve.I understand the problem of filling office space in such a symbol.


----------



## Alweron

Freedom tower looks ok to me. And there's no way they will start constructing the
WTC towers again. And what if some sick bastard gets an idea to attack those towers again? Better this way.


----------



## AMS guy

Best building for the Ground Zero site, was the previous project by Foster.











If I have to choose between WTC and Freedom Tower, I choose for *WTC.* One high tower loses there. You look at the renders and ask yourself: "I miss something. Where is the second tower?"


----------



## got pidh?

the new designs i think are really cool especially the building with the 4 diamond looking buildings


----------



## Canadian Chocho

^^ That's ugly, anyway...I don''t like neither. If I were to chose it would be FT, I'm sorry but the WTC was never appealing to me. (hope I dont get bombarded with hate mail)


----------



## TheBaseTower

Twin Towers, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## _zner_

twin towers


----------



## jpq21

With the two additional 300+m towers, I like the new WTC complex better than rebuilding the old one.


----------



## Merlinakos

design wise - FT , but i do agree that the skyline seems to look better with twins & a less profound architecture - my pick WTC II


----------



## pacorabitt

WTC always...


----------



## kamil.bukowski

WTC


----------



## ESSEXgeezer

To rebuild the WTC would be the ultimate statement but no one would want to work there. I think the freedom tower is a pretty poor design, the mast looks stuck on. TBH neither, I prefered the twin observation tower proposals.

If I had to choose, WTC


----------



## Artemy13

Obviously FT


----------



## TalB

I would rather perfer bringing back what was lost on 9/11 than trying to change it.


----------



## Matthieu

I think the WTC fits NY style better. The Freedom Tower looks more modern but it would certainly fit better in Frankfurt or La Defense IMO.

Although I'm against the idea of rebuilding the old towers, but there were better designs than the selected one.


----------



## TalB

For those who are unfamiliar with Twin Towers II, its design and engineering is different from the originals.


----------



## MDguy

I think the old towers fit the skyline better and was much more american looking. they were so iconic. but seeing them again would be kind of creepy. so i choose the freedom tower


----------



## FastFerrari

*New Finacial*

Love the original Twin Towers....now that they're gone ....i love em even more.....The new Freedom Tower however has a uniquense to it....looks modern, glassy, and so do the other surrounding trade buildings...they both get 10/10 ! !


----------



## poshbakerloo

Twin Tower...i think that the Freedom Tower not only looks weird but has less floors and there is only one of them. I think it should be built taller and two of them as not only would it look better but it was would also should about how no one is scared of terrorism.


----------



## TallBox

WTC - looks much better, looks more American.


----------



## gladisimo

Symbolically, the WTC II just tells the rest of the world of their resilience, and would be a great source of pride. Aesthetically, I much prefer the Freedom Tower, though the tower as it as now is not perfect...

I also don't like the grid facade (rather than the vertical lines)

FYI, I prefer WTC over Petronas... they were fantastic, too bad they were destroyed.


----------



## TalB

No offense to anyone who supports the FT, but it would look better in Dubai or Shanghai than it would in NYC.


----------



## Tom_Green

I have a question for he people who want the twin towers bacK: If your dog dies, do you go to the petshop and buy a dog that looks like your dead dog? Will it be the same? Are you really satisfied with that?


The Citigroup tower was build in the 70`s so i know that great architecture was possible in that era in New York but the Twin Towers are not a good example of great architecture.

I like the freedom tower better


----------



## weirdo

freedom tower looks wonderful. but knowing that the great twin towers once stood there, it feels like it lacks the feel of grandness of the massive and imposing twins. it's not even the best proposal around. i dunno.


----------



## TalB

Tom_Green said:


> I have a question for he people who want the twin towers bacK: If your dog dies, do you go to the petshop and buy a dog that looks like your dead dog? Will it be the same? Are you really satisfied with that?


I do agree that you can never change the past. Even with rebuilt Twin Towers, you can change the fact that they were destroyed on 9/11. However, many will see it as a triumph over terrorism in showing that they cannot take away something that means so much to us.



Tom_Green said:


> The Citigroup tower was build in the 70`s so i know that great architecture was possible in that era in New York but the Twin Towers are not a good example of great architecture.
> 
> I like the freedom tower better


This paragraph is more of an opinion rather than a statement, and it can change definitions depending on who views it.


----------



## kon133

old WTC


----------



## stardust

The_Big_O said:


> Is it just me or is the Freedom Tower a big middle finger to terrorist.


^^ :hilarious: :lol: :hahaha: :rofl:


----------



## bluto

Twin towers no doubt. The rage for this kind of random, crystalline faceting practiced by Liebeskind and others is as preposterous as the eyewear he dons (I know that it is no longer his design). Although as a metaphor, I think the Freedom Tower encapsulates the present American spirit quite nicely; paranoid, jingoistic, hypocritical, profoundly compromised, and damn ugly. 1,984' would have been the ideal height for this doublespeak of a building.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

The Freedom tower is very poor project... but the Donald Trump Project is poor too... I don't like the small buildings.


----------



## Daquan13

bryson662001 said:


> I didn't know that. I always thought the skin was the framework and the narrow windows were for strenth......at least that is what I have read. As they went up the exterior sheeth, facade, whatever you call it was applied as a single thickness, not an inner frame and an outer skin. In any case we were stuck with it, there was no way to change it the way one could re-skin a conventional building and the buildings were tolerated because they couldn't be changed, but hardly somthing to reproduce from scratch. I noticed on trump's plan they seemed to have horizontal strip windows although the building shapes were the same as the old towers. I wouldn't be surprised if his proposal included traditional concrete cores. Actually on second thought Trump's towers look pretty good to me, much better then the originals.




Yeah Bryson, if you look at some of the pics with the former towers u/c, you'll see that the closely-knit steel frames are rising with the facades not too far behind several floors down.


No, TalB, the purpose of rebuilding Ground Zero with towers of a different size, shape and stature IS to erase 09-11. The relatives don't want to be reminded of the horrible day, hence their reason for going to Pataki and asking him not to let the same two towers be rebuilt.

And BTW, I thought you wern't going to complain about wanting the Twins back in any of the Freedom Tower threads. I somehow knew that wasn't gonna last!


----------



## TalB

Just leave me alone Daquan and put that stick away. oke:


----------



## Daquan13

TalB said:


> Just leave me alone Daquan and put that stick away. oke:




Poke, poke, poke, poke, poke, poke. Haha!! Just kidding.

But that IS the true, is it not? Some of them DID go to Pataki, as you know. And had asked him not to rebuild the Twins.

Not your fault, but that's what it is.

I wished he has said no, that he would rebuild them anyway, but he didn't.hno:


----------



## TalB

Cidade_Branca said:


> The Freedom tower is very poor project... but the Donald Trump Project is poor too... I don't like the small buildings.


For the last time, Donald Trump did NOT design Twin Towers II, it was done by Kenneth Gardner and Herbert Belton, and all The Donald did was promote it to the media as well as show it on The Apprentice.


----------



## Daquan13

I didn't know that he had that design on The Apprentice.


----------



## TalB

Also, Donald Trump didn't say that he will rent space in the new Twins, but he did say that he would gladly provide funding if the either the PA or Larry Silverstein don't have the money for it.


----------



## Daquan13

They got the money, otherwise the Freedom Tower wouldn't be under construction now, would it?


----------



## kofemord

wtc!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TalB

Honestly, I find the official plan to nothing more than a bunch of skyscrapers competing with each other, while the Twins were at least a unified complex.


----------



## WTC_Fan

WTC. What I don't get is, that why don't they go bigger, better and safer? Why must we persist in keeping buildings below a 100 floors? Think Big is what I'm trying to say here.


----------



## Daquan13

Oh God, this is the last thing that we need. Another damn Twin Towers thread!!

I won't be posting here either.


----------



## WTC_Fan

59% said they want the twins. As opposed to 40% who wanted the Freedom Tower.
I would be happy if they built anything but that awful design!!! 

:bash:


----------



## xzxlevitationxzx

I'm definitely for the Twin Towers II. I would love to hear news that the disgraceful Freedom Tower is being scraped and the Twin Towers would rise again but it doesn't look that way.


----------



## Alphaville

Two Freedom Towers?


----------



## Commissaire Maigret

Twin Towers II


----------



## Astralis

WTC for me kay:.


----------



## freeksregistration

freedom tower is more beautifull than wtc, it's good that they won't be rebuild, it's the past you have to look at the future (and i also think the twin towers were ugly)


----------



## FM 2258

redbaron_012 said:


> The Twin Towers were simplistic 60's architecture....2 boxes but are part of New Yorks diverse architectural history....sure with lots of bucks you can build anything....a new city like Dubai ! But for historic reasons I think the original WTC was simply....New York! They should be rebuilt ..stronger...but I find the Twin Towers II design heavy and ugly. The original design changed with the light and season......within the context of the greater NYC they were and should be again...where else could this be !


I love the original design the best but since I tend to side with the conspiracy theorists I don't really think they needed to be built stronger. 

They should just take the original blueprints and build them the same way and they could find a way to make them stronger and more energy efficient. I've probably said this before but we still have the footprints empty to build new towers on. That would be great to occupy those spots. :cheers:


----------



## aghaida2001

Union.SLO said:


> ^^ I can't belive so many of you like old Wtc twins! In my opinion they were one of the ugliest skyscrapers in NYC.:lol: Freedom tower is quite nice, but it could be more iconical...


There is something about looking into the NYC skyline and seeing TWO iconic buildings near the face of the harbor. Twin towers may be ugly but they looked powerful and beautiful together. It resembled nothing else in any other city. The fact that freedom tower is only one building kills the beauty of that skyline entirely. Any joe shmo in the world wouldve recognized the NYC skyline from a picture prior to 2001. Now its one building and people will take it as the terrorists took away a lot.. one building and one once recognizable and powerful skyline. Shame


----------



## FutureSkyscraper

I like the Twin Towers better than the Freedom Tower. They had a really corporate vibe to them.


----------



## charmedone

aghaida2001 said:


> There is something about looking into the NYC skyline and seeing TWO iconic buildings near the face of the harbor. Twin towers may be ugly but they looked powerful and beautiful together. It resembled nothing else in any other city. The fact that freedom tower is only one building kills the beauty of that skyline entirely. Any joe shmo in the world wouldve recognized the NYC skyline from a picture prior to 2001. Now its one building and people will take it as the terrorists took away a lot.. one building and one once recognizable and powerful skyline. Shame


yes but i feel if we build what was once there it would be creepy so see them there again in a way and it would remind me to much about what happend there that day i kinda would want to see something diffrent sure the freedom tower is nothing compaired tot he wtc but still im glad were getting something besides when you look at the skyline you will see 4 tall buildings not just two and i love all of them


----------



## Carlo[NL]

Twin Towers II is a much better idea then the Freedom Tower but it is not likely that the Port Authority change its course and use the Twin Towers II plan right?


----------



## Matthieu

Nope, it'll be Freedom Tower and that's it. This thread is just for people's opinions.


----------



## ZZ-II

Carlo[NL] said:


> Twin Towers II is a much better idea then the Freedom Tower but it is not likely that the Port Authority change its course and use the Twin Towers II plan right?


:lol:, good joke


----------



## Shagohad

Manhattan island will never be the same island without WTC :/. Freedom Tower will not change this fact :/


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

The Twin Towers had the same thing happen to them that happened to many skyscrapers: people hated them at first like they did with the Transamerica Pyramid, but soon after they were embraced and embodied the entire city. The dualism of the towers had a yin-yang feel to it, balancing the different parts of the city. Now, I like the design of the Freedom Tower and the surrounding towers as well, but they just aren't New York. They should have just rebuilt the Twin Towers. To me, it'd be like replacing the Brooklyn Bridge with a new Calatrava bridge: it'd be a great bridge, but almost an offense to New York.


----------



## Carlo[NL]

ZZ-II said:


> :lol:, good joke


Some dumbasses believe that they actually will change courses and use the Twin Towers II design.:lol::nuts:


----------



## amidcars

i think design wise - FT , but i do agree that the skyline seems to look better with twins & a less profound architecture - my pick WTC II


----------



## skyscraper100

sadly WTC is destroyed so new york should built a new icon to remember the WTC towers, thats the freedom tower, 
i didnt mean WTC towers are ugly, actually its really iconic, but thank god they wont rebuilt it, if they did it, for me its not the real wtc towers anymore.


----------



## #obert

I voted for the WTC Towers, They Were really Wonderful...


----------



## Inkdaub

I like the FT more on a purely aesthetic basis. But the Twin Towers, while ugly in a way, had presence that the new FT will never have. If the Twins still stood I would be against knocking them down and building something new, but as they are gone I am glad they went in a new direction. I don't think rebuilding the Twin Towers would have been the right thing to do.


----------



## deq

Freedom Tower really sucks, its height of 417 m is just like one of the old Twin Towers. And the design...I wish it had been the design of Shanghai Tower or something innovative and congenial with the future:nuts:


----------



## whitefordj

twins by far


----------



## Twix

The Freedom Tower doesn't beat that beautifel Twin Towers.


----------



## The other Dude

the twins were legendary and one of a kind, but new twins would be fake... and lying to history. i think the twins have more power if you let them rest in peace, they will be an icon for the booming second half of the 20th century, the american way. and their fall will represent the moment of one era's end and a new era's beginning.

but im not happy at all with the freedom tower, its nothing special at all and does not justice to what has been there before.

oh, and i dont believe in that "terrorist-story", call me paranoid but the conspiracy theory makes more sense to me...


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

yeah, the freedom tower IS a big middle finger to terrorists, but Osama's dead anyways


----------



## 600West218

The old twins were great and really dominated the skyline. Moreover, they were imposing. Standing between them and looking up you would be in awe of their size and power.

Sadly WTC 1 doesn't recapture that feeling as it is simply too small.

Definitely a loss for NYC in my opinion


----------



## Informative

600West218 said:


> The old twins were great and really dominated the skyline. Moreover, they were imposing. Standing between them and looking up you would be in awe of their size and power.
> 
> Sadly WTC 1 doesn't recapture that feeling as it is simply too small.
> 
> Definitely a loss for NYC in my opinion


The new WTC reaches the same height as the Tallest Original WTC?. The new WTC's Spire however is much larger making it even taller. :bash:


----------



## Ribarca

An easy one. I don't like the design of the Freedom tower. While the twin towers were an icon.


----------



## jabroni

Freedom Tower. Move forward. Plus, I didn't like the twin towers. I hated and avoided that area before September 11th. I think the new complex will be much better than what was there before.


----------



## Kanto

I voted for Twin Towers 2 because I think that except for the absence of a concrete bunker base like the one on 1WTC they were perfect. There's nothing more to say about them, in every aspect (other than the one I mentioned) they were perfect. They were taller than the old Twins they brought back the Twin's domination to the skyline and they were the ultimate sign of strength and victory. I like both the new and the old Twins far more than the new complex. The new complex is beautiful and I like it very much, however I still think it is vastly inferior to Twin Towers 2. 1WTC was meant to be only the same height as the original 1WTC, luckily thanks to an error it became 1 meter taller, 2WTC is far smaller than the old 2WTC and 3WTC and 4WTC mean very little because they are too small to be of any signifficance to the skyline. The height of the new WTC is a joke hno: It's design is very good but by far not as good as Twin Towers 2 :master:


----------



## azn_man12345

Kanto said:


> I voted for Twin Towers 2 because I think that except for the absence of a concrete bunker base like the one on 1WTC they were perfect. There's nothing more to say about them, in every aspect (other than the one I mentioned) they were perfect. They were taller than the old Twins they brought back the Twin's domination to the skyline and they were the ultimate sign of strength and victory. I like both the new and the old Twins far more than the new complex. The new complex is beautiful and I like it very much, however I still think it is vastly inferior to Twin Towers 2. 1WTC was meant to be only the same height as the original 1WTC, luckily thanks to an error it became 1 meter taller, 2WTC is far smaller than the old 2WTC and 3WTC and 4WTC mean very little because they are too small to be of any signifficance to the skyline. The height of the new WTC is a joke hno: It's design is very good but by far not as good as Twin Towers 2 :master:


ITP: Height=All that matters


----------



## Kanto

^^ I have never said that only height matters. I have only stated that height is one of the things that matter hno:


----------



## freeksregistration

freedom tower! ( the wtc complex was a urban nightmare)


----------



## Jan

The old twin towers were a symbol of Modernism at its prime. One World Trade Center is a symbol of blandness. I honestly don't know which one is best or worst. If you take out all of the symbolism that surrounds these two, not much is to be liked about them both, really.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

twintowers2 said:


> twin towers all day the freedumb tower is ainsult to the ingenuity of the old one and i personally agree with having a superblock a real public space without crossing hazzardous streets and the twins will always be #1


Yeah, the superblock idea is underrated. It was more of a public area than a 'complex ground'


----------



## Vincent Ng

Freedom Tower was built but Twin Towers 2 is not over, Twin Towers 2 can build another city


----------



## Zaz965

in my opinion, there is no need for twin towers if we have already the triplet: 1211,1221,1251 avenue of the americas  
NYC - Midtown: XYZ Buildings by Wally Gobetz, no Flickr


----------



## Vincent Ng

Shimao Hangzhou Twin Towers, the shape is like the Twin Tower but size and height is old Twin Tower 7/10 height


----------



## Vincent Ng




----------



## declan3421

Mike____ said:


> This would look amazing


----------



## declan3421

Vincent Ng said:


> Vincent Ng said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52263
> 
> 
> 
> aaaa creeper
Click to expand...


----------

